# Freeride/Pow Stick?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think you want to go as stiff as the F1 or Raptor for your skill level. The Cobra seems right up your alley for float, while still being playful and great all mountain as needed.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

why go for a hybrid board at all (that's what I assume those never summer's are) - just go for a full powder board. You'll have your raygun for the no new snow days.

Burton fish, etc


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I have rode a Raptor and Cobra on pow days, like 30+ cm and both were great, I just can't swallow the price tag. I then rode a Capita Charlie Slasher on a pow day and it is $$ and a hell of a lot cheaper. Plus with a name like Charlie Slasher who doesn't want to ride one. Also, I agree with this statement so much mine will be here on Monday. Here is hoping March dumps as much as it did last year.

Also.... lives in BC, takes trip to Utah.... wtf?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Also.... lives in BC, takes trip to Utah.... wtf?


Ouch... .

edit: sorry I can't wait for your reply -

You do know Utah averages more snowfall per season than BC resorts (fernie/revelstoke/whitewater) not to mention that it's light as smoke powder. The terrain may be a wash, some prefer the steep rocky wasatch some prefer the smooth bc. 

Also, who would ever want to ski the same area over and over again? Are you telling me you never want to leave BC? You don't want to ride Jackson? The Sierras? Montana? Baker? Hood? AK? Europe? Japan?

Isn't a huge aspect of snowboarding to travel all over the world to ride?


Fun Powder boards for the OP:



Ride Berzerker - would be my number one choice - watch recent footage of jake blauvelt, this is his pro model - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-fNOKhGED8



Ride Highlife
Never Summer Heritage
Salomon Powder Snake
Lib tech La Nina
Lib Tech T.Rice
Gnu Billy Goat
Ride Slackcountry

I could go on but it seems the Berzerker is what you need.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Niqqa, grab dat Darwin next year. It looks cool as fuck. Or the hovercraft, fish, a prior?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Fish or cheetah or barracuda?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I don't think you want to go as stiff as the F1 or Raptor for your skill level. The Cobra seems right up your alley for float, while still being playful and great all mountain as needed.


Don't want another "all mountain" board. I want stiff, damp, fast with great float (way less rear leg burn). Everything else isn't important. I want something I can take for a hike, stay afloat all day without my leg falling off, yet still haul ass on the groomers. 



Supra said:


> why go for a hybrid board at all (that's what I assume those never summer's are) - just go for a full powder board. You'll have your raygun for the no new snow days.
> 
> Burton fish, etc


The Raygun is slow and soft and not very stable at speed. I'm really looking more to replace it.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I was looking for a board similar you you and decided on the never summer raptor but also considered the yes pick your line and the jones flagship.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I have rode a Raptor and Cobra on pow days, like 30+ cm and both were great, I just can't swallow the price tag. I then rode a Capita Charlie Slasher on a pow day and it is $$ and a hell of a lot cheaper. Plus with a name like Charlie Slasher who doesn't want to ride one. Also, I agree with this statement so much mine will be here on Monday. Here is hoping March dumps as much as it did last year.
> 
> Also.... lives in BC, takes trip to Utah.... wtf?


Thanks, I've heard of the Charlie Slasher. I will check it out. Although price isn't really the issue. I'm looking for a board I can ride for a few years to come. With the 3 year warranty, I don't feel so bad dropping the $ for the Never Summer.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks! My local carries Ride I'll have to see if he'll let me demo one.



WasatchMan said:


> Ride Berzerker - would be my number one choice - watch recent footage of jake blauvelt, this is his pro model -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-fNOKhGED8
> 
> ...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought about the Yes, but is seems like BA or somebody was hating on the Pick Your Line???

I haven't looked at Jones much, I'll do that.



EatMyTracers said:


> I was looking for a board similar you you and decided on the never summer raptor but also considered the yes pick your line and the jones flagship.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

ok, so you want a pow board that will still haul ass on the groomers, and something stiff.

as mentioned, 
ride berzerker
ride highlife
rossignol experience
k2 ultra dream

if going switch isn't a priority, then the burton cheetah would be something special


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Thanks, I've heard of the Charlie Slasher. I will check it out. Although price isn't really the issue. I'm looking for a board I can ride for a few years to come. With the 3 year warranty, I don't feel so bad dropping the $ for the Never Summer.


The only NS options that make sense are the Summit and, to a much lesser extent, the Cobra.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> Ouch... .
> 
> edit: sorry I can't wait for your reply -
> 
> ...


I guess I was more less throwing that out there because I knew this was his first season and I think he has only ridden the one small resort where he is from. Tons of BC to explore with out going all the way down there. Also, not going to lie but I haven't even looked into a resort in Utah. I guess being from BC I am biased in my opinion and I have just been super stoked riding where I am. Just had my best day ever riding on Saturday, took on some stuff I hadn't before and launched some small cliffs and other fun stuff. I have around 50 days riding so far in two season and still haven't seen all of Whitewater. With that being said I certainly do want to ride other places, but I still have so much in BC to day and some just over in AB. As far "traveling", my goal is Japan. I do want to do maybe Whistler or Hood this summer though for a camp or something, fill the void. If one was going to come from BC to Utah where would one be most happy to ride?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowbird/Snowbasin/Solitude/Brighton/Powder Mountain are all my favorite -

I'd avoid Park City resorts - they're more park oriented and get about half the snowfall. 

It's funny because all the Utah resorts are pretty much right next to each other - You have 7 resorts within 35 minutes of downtown Salt Lake City and 4 more within an hour.



I know how you feel, I'm originally from California so I thought Mammoth and June Mtn. were the shit and all I needed before I got bored and did my research on ski towns and SLC is where it all seemed to be. So I finished high school and came out here. Although BC is definitely my next stop when I move away. :thumbsup:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

WasatchMan said:


> Snowbird/Snowbasin/Solitude/Brighton/Powder Mountain are all my favorite -
> 
> I'd avoid Park City resorts - they're more park oriented and get about half the snowfall.
> 
> ...


Are those all like "big" full resorts? I have never been to a large resort yet and I know the kind of person I am and doubt I would enjoy dealing with all the people. Though having more terrain maybe I could avoid more people?? lol Thanks for the info!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry OP for kind of hi-jacking your thread!

But Snowbird is the only real big resort-resort. Best terrain and snowfall so that's why it gets crowded. Same with Snowbasin.

All the rest are local, mom n pop type mountains, I can't remember the last time I've waited in a lift line, they are smaller but still have incredible terrain and snowfall totals.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If you got the cash...just do up a billygoat split for future bc missions. I also got a CS 164 which is great for deep float crusing stuff....but the billygoat is soooo much fun and will cover more bases...its my go to board unless its silly deep.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually I'm from Utah. It's not a snowboarding trip. It is a visit back home. I will probably go every year.

Also, my wife doesn't ride so touring BC to ride just isn't going to happen.

Now that I've justified my travel plans, can we get back to talking about boards? 




atr3yu said:


> I guess I was more less throwing that out there because I knew this was his first season and I think he has only ridden the one small resort where he is from. Tons of BC to explore with out going all the way down there. Also, not going to lie but I haven't even looked into a resort in Utah. I guess being from BC I am biased in my opinion and I have just been super stoked riding where I am. Just had my best day ever riding on Saturday, took on some stuff I hadn't before and launched some small cliffs and other fun stuff. I have around 50 days riding so far in two season and still haven't seen all of Whitewater. With that being said I certainly do want to ride other places, but I still have so much in BC to day and some just over in AB. As far "traveling", my goal is Japan. I do want to do maybe Whistler or Hood this summer though for a camp or something, fill the void. If one was going to come from BC to Utah where would one be most happy to ride?


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I thought about that or a Panoramic... However, I don't have any friends into back country to ride with. As I mentioned my wife doesn't ride so solo vacations where I can go ride back country all over BC isn't going to happen either.

Maybe it's just me, but I would feel like a douche riding groomers on a $1500 split setup.

So, again I want a floaty powder board (but not a dedicated pow only) that is damp and stiff and can shred groomers. I looking for something that not only floats, but inspires confidence at speed and slices through chunder and cookies.

So far I'm still looking at:

Ride Berzerker
GNU Billy Goat
K2 Turbo/Ultra Dream (I like the harshmellow idea)
Charlie Slasher (is this more of a powder only board?)
Never Summer Summit/Cobra (why not the F1?)



wrathfuldeity said:


> If you got the cash...just do up a billygoat split for future bc missions. I also got a CS 164 which is great for deep float crusing stuff....but the billygoat is soooo much fun and will cover more bases...its my go to board unless its silly deep.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I thought about that or a Panoramic... However, I don't have any friends into back country to ride with. As I mentioned my wife doesn't ride so solo vacations where I can go ride back country all over BC isn't going to happen either.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I would feel like a douche riding groomers on a $1500 split setup.
> 
> ...


From this last post of yours I am saying raptor even though it's not on your list. I like you am new and end of last season rode the raptor and cobra and preferred the raptor. It's stiffer which you said you want, floated like and angel on a cloud, destroyed groomers and just made me feel like tens times as better rider. I owned a berzerker this season and didn't dig it. I say it was too stiff, but I think the raptor is stiffer. Maybe the camber profile of the raptor helped on that for me. Yeah I would say the Charlie is a pow board and not what you are looking for. Lastly sorry for jacking your thread.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I thought about that or a Panoramic... However, I don't have any friends into back country to ride with. As I mentioned my wife doesn't ride so solo vacations where I can go ride back country all over BC isn't going to happen either.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I would feel like a douche riding groomers on a $1500 split setup.
> 
> ...


You need to make up your mind about what you want. At various points in this thread you have described your need as all-mountain board with float (Berzerker, Cobra, and to a lesser extent the Billy Goat), a dedicated pow deck that rides groomers well (Charlie Slasher, Turbo Ultra Dream), or a freeride stick (Summit). Different question, different answers...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I was looking at the Raptor this morning too. No sweat on the thread.

Thanks!



atr3yu said:


> From this last post of yours I am saying raptor even though it's not on your list. I like you am new and end of last season rode the raptor and cobra and preferred the raptor. It's stiffer which you said you want, floated like and angel on a cloud, destroyed groomers and just made me feel like tens times as better rider. I owned a berzerker this season and didn't dig it. I say it was too stiff, but I think the raptor is stiffer. Maybe the camber profile of the raptor helped on that for me. Yeah I would say the Charlie is a pow board and not what you are looking for. Lastly sorry for jacking your thread.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Fair enough...

Guess my noobness combined with the fact that I haven't made up my mind is why I posted this thread to begin with.

Just to reiterate, I want a board that floats with way less effort than my Raygun in waist-deep pow, is way more damp and kills groomers in varying conditions when there is no pow to be had. My Raygun just feels "sketchy" when I point it downhill on hardpack. God forbid I hit any frozen chop or a cookie. So, I want something that is damp and stiff enough to bomb crappy groomers yet floats like a dream. Anything else does't really matter.

I have absolutely zero interest in park but natural jumps or drops in pow and lips and popping on rollers on groomers is fun. Would be nice if it was fairly forgiving on landing and not an absolute chore to initiate turns.

So, I would say 60% Freeride 40% Powder???... Don't want all mountain and don't care about jibbing or park riding at all.

So, I'm hearing mixed feelings on the Berzerker... Charlie, the Cheetah, Fish, etc. are pow specific. So, that leaves?...

Right now I'm leaning hard toward the NS Summit. The description on their homepage sounds like exactly what I want... Thoughts?



hktrdr said:


> You need to make up your mind about what you want. At various points in this thread you have described your need as all-mountain board with float (Berzerker, Cobra, and to a lesser extent the Billy Goat), a dedicated pow deck that rides groomers well (Charlie Slasher, Turbo Ultra Dream), or a freeride stick (Summit). Different question, different answers...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Fair enough...
> 
> Guess my noobness combined with the fact that I haven't made up my mind is why I posted this thread to begin with.
> 
> ...


Despite claims to the contrary, there are actually not a whole lot of boards that fit your criteria, i.e., that do both serious pow well and ruler groomers. Typically they are good at one of these and other mediocre at the other.
Charlie (not just pow-specific), Turbo/Ultra Dream, and maybe the Summit are the closes to doing both well - probably in that order.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for reply!

So, that's

1. Capita Charlie Slasher
2. KS Turbo/Ultra Dream
3. NS Summit

So, Atr3yu you didn't like the Charlie so much. Anybody else have any thoughts? Snowolf, Wired, Nivek, BA?...



hktrdr said:


> Despite claims to the contrary, there are actually not a whole lot of boards that fit your criteria, i.e., that do both serious pow well and ruler groomers. Typically they are good at one of these and other mediocre at the other.
> Charlie (not just pow-specific), Turbo/Ultra Dream, and maybe the Summit are the closes to doing both well - probably in that order.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Thanks for reply!
> 
> So, that's
> 
> ...


I loved the Charlie to much actually, I bought one. It will be here today even! I myself like my capita doa for an all mountain board so I was looking for a pow deck. The Charlie just kills pow, rides like a normal board with out having to set the bindings way back. I didn't really test groomer riding when I tried it. I did ride it down a few but didn't push it, just trying to get get back to the lift to hit more pow. So I am not going to comment too much on groomer stability, but will say it felt in control.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

I heard hovercraft floats amazing, but on groomers is also bees knees. It has magne traction for that edge hold, and camber on it for precision. The nose rocker, swallow tail and taper make it floaty in tits deep. Good for both.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Summit....for powder waist deep and deeper would be great. Not a groomer slayer at all. Want a groomer slayer that does well up to waist deep...Raptor.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

That's at least 2 votes for the Raptor... I can't demo one locally, but I bet I can find one to demo or rent when I hit SLC.



wernersl said:


> The Summit....for powder waist deep and deeper would be great. Not a groomer slayer at all. Want a groomer slayer that does well up to waist deep...Raptor.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> That's at least 2 votes for the Raptor... I can't demo one locally, but I bet I can find one to demo or rent when I hit SLC.


Imo try to demo a raptor and Charlie then choose.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

wernersl said:


> The Summit....for powder waist deep and deeper would be great. Not a groomer slayer at all. Want a groomer slayer that does well up to waist deep...Raptor.


Summit is closer to being a groomer slayer than the Raptor is to being a pow stick...


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Silly me, I thought asking for some advice from all ya'll would make this choice easier!... :dizzy:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Summit is closer to being a groomer slayer than the Raptor is to being a pow stick...


Ive been uo to about waist deep with the Raptor and started to (slightly) sink in the flats. Id say the Raptor handles pow quite well. In fact...would love to see someone turn one into a split and thow down a review. Id venture to say it would be a great ride in the deep and steep. Moreso than saying the Summit is more of a groomer slayer than a Raptor is a pow stick. 

Caveat: I havent ridden the Summit so I could be talking out of my ass, but the Raptor I have taken all over the place, and in pow, as well as groomers, it excels!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a real powder board, 163cm never summer cobrax, it's good and it excels real well on powder but i want something short now, let me know if you decide on this


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> I have a real power board, 163cm never summer cobrax, it's good and it excels real well on powder but i want something short now, let me know if you decide on this


Cobra is not a "real pow[d]er board" by any stretch of the imagination. It is an all-mountain board that has some pow specific features.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm looking for something along the same lines... Gonna pick up a charlie slasher after this season as I'm picking up another Echelon this week. They recommended this one to me, just as another option for ya: Echelon Snowboards

edit: just noticed BA seems to be a fan of their boards thus far for what its worth


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Never heard of them. Not saying that means anything, but that link was for a freestyle board. That is about as far away from what I want as you can get.



mrmidWest said:


> I'm looking for something along the same lines... Gonna pick up a charlie slasher after this season as I'm picking up another Echelon this week. They recommended this one to me, just as another option for ya: Echelon Snowboards
> 
> edit: just noticed BA seems to be a fan of their boards thus far for what its worth


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input! Between what you and Atr3yu have to say I am liking the Raptor more and more. I know BA hates on thegoodride, but the Raptor is exactly what I am looking for according to their review.



wernersl said:


> Ive been uo to about waist deep with the Raptor and started to (slightly) sink in the flats. Id say the Raptor handles pow quite well. In fact...would love to see someone turn one into a split and thow down a review. Id venture to say it would be a great ride in the deep and steep. Moreso than saying the Summit is more of a groomer slayer than a Raptor is a pow stick.
> 
> Caveat: I havent ridden the Summit so I could be talking out of my ass, but the Raptor I have taken all over the place, and in pow, as well as groomers, it excels!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Have thegoodride even ridden it? Most of the boards on there are just 'assumed' reviews


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I didn't "see" them ride it... However, they do list rider stats, bindings, & boots used so I assume they did. I'm also reading this thread:

Raptor Review



Supra said:


> Have thegoodride even ridden it? Most of the boards on there are just 'assumed' reviews


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Supra said:


> Have thegoodride even ridden it? Most of the boards on there are just 'assumed' reviews


In depth review says they did.


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought a berzerker (haven't ridden it yet) for use as a quiver of 1 (hopefully) in similar conditions to what you seem to describe, but with some jumps thrown in as well.

This review made me buy it (without a demo):
2012 Ride Berzerker Review - SnowJapanForums

Since then it has been reviewed here:
Bored Yak: Board Exam: 2012/2013 Ride Berzerker Snowboard Review

and here:
Ride Berzerker 2013 Snowboard Review

All I am saying is keep it on the list and go demo it.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I am not going to lie, if $$ wasn't an issue I would own a Raptor 156 right now. I got a Capita DoA and Charlie, both brand new for less than a Raptor and both 2013 models. Demo the Raptor fall in love and make pow pow babies.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has suggested the NS Heritage. It's very capable for the exact riding you are describing. Amazing float -- check. Handles groomers well -- check. Fast, stable and damp -- check, check, and check. Really, look into the Heritage, unless you are doing some serious big mountain riding, in which case, look into the boards you've already got listed.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested the NS Heritage. It's very capable for the exact riding you are describing. Amazing float -- check. Handles groomers well -- check. Fast, stable and damp -- check, check, and check. Really, look into the Heritage, unless you are doing some serious big mountain riding, in which case, look into the boards you've already got listed.


Heritage is actually what I was going to buy before I saw the raptor. Dude at val surf actually talked me I to it and glad he did. Still wanna ride a heritage though.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I am in serious danger of becoming a NS fan boi and I haven't even ridden one yet. After reading Snowolf's review of the Cobra from last year I think it would be an awesome board too. He was "tits deep" and no rear leg burn! My leg felt like it was going to fall off in knee deep with my Raygun and it was only worse in waist deep the next day.

I'm still pretty stoked on the Raptor, but totally plan to demo it once I hit SLC. I hear Salty Peaks does NS demos for $25. I'm sure the Heritage is a sweet board, but as I have zero interest in freestyle I think I would be happier with the Cobra or the Raptor.

I'm anxiously awaiting Snowolf's review of the 2014 he's riding. If it really is more damperer and stifferer is that a good thing? Should I wait?

Also, I don't see any rider weight recommendations on the NS page. I'm 195ish in the buff, so geared up I'm over 2 bills. I know the 159 would maybe be a little more agile, but would I get better float out of the 164?... If there was a 162 I would jump on it, but I'm sort of in between these sizes me thinks?

Anyway, thanks for all the replies and may the Powder Gods bless you with abundance and depth! :bowdown:



NWBoarder said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested the NS Heritage. It's very capable for the exact riding you are describing. Amazing float -- check. Handles groomers well -- check. Fast, stable and damp -- check, check, and check. Really, look into the Heritage, unless you are doing some serious big mountain riding, in which case, look into the boards you've already got listed.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll see if I can rent one this weekend. Thanks for the links! :thumbsup:



daniel42 said:


> I bought a berzerker (haven't ridden it yet) for use as a quiver of 1 (hopefully) in similar conditions to what you seem to describe, but with some jumps thrown in as well.
> 
> This review made me buy it (without a demo):
> 2012 Ride Berzerker Review - SnowJapanForums
> ...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> I'm surprised no one has suggested the NS Heritage. It's very capable for the exact riding you are describing. *Amazing float *-- check. Handles groomers well -- check. Fast, stable and damp -- check, check, and check. Really, look into the Heritage, unless you are doing some serious big mountain riding, in which case, look into the boards you've already got listed.


No NS board (other than maybe the Summit) has 'amazing' float. Decent to good float, especially for the category board they are (park, all-mountain, big mountain, depending on the board) - sure. Amazing - not a chance.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

OldDog said:


> I'm still pretty stoked on the Raptor, but totally plan to demo it once I hit SLC. I hear Salty Peaks does NS demos for $25. *I'm sure the Heritage is a sweet board, but as I have zero interest in freestyle* I think I would be happier with the Cobra or the Raptor.


I wouldn't exactly call the Heritage a freestyle board. Haven't ridden it but it but from what I have read on it, it seems like a pretty heavy duty freeride stick. The Raptor and F1 are just more towards the extreme end.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Efilnikufesin said:


> I wouldn't exactly call the Heritage a freestyle board. Haven't ridden it but it but from what I have read on it, it seems like a pretty heavy duty freeride stick. The Raptor and F1 are just more towards the extreme end.


No. NS calls the Heritage 'big mountain freestyle' and that pretty much is the board's forte. It freerides just fine, but the F1 and Raptor are completely different animals.


----------



## oldcrow (Jan 28, 2013)

I own both the Raptor 159 and Summit 161. The Raptor is more suited to your description however as has already been posted, no board will be effortless in pow and still be stable on hardpack at machschnell. 

The Summit is a pintail with a lot of taper and setback as well as rocker between the feet. Not a recipe for bombing groomers. The Raptor is also pinned but not as much it's also fairly stiff with a longish side cut so not the easiest board to turn. Both are very damp. I prefer the Summit but I have a thing for surfy pintails in deep pow. If it's mixed conditions, I leave it home and ride my Prior Spearhead. I tend to just leave the Raptor home period as I don't care for the CRC profile at speed. 

I would be looking for a RCR sort of camber profile with a powder friendly nose and enough stiffness and dampness to handle speed. The Spearhead works but its a little too powder oriented for me. I'll probably look at the PYL for next season on maybe even the Juicewagon although its hard to imagine buying a Burton...


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> No. NS calls the Heritage 'big mountain freestyle' and that pretty much is the board's forte. It freerides just fine, but the F1 and Raptor are completely different animals.


I understand that, but the OP is also not an advanced rider, the Heritage would be plenty of board for him, while the Raptor and F1 may be more board than he is looking for.

Edit: Hell, a NS SL would probably work great for him. Plus big mountain freestyle is not a noodley park board!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

I had to go back and re-read your requirements. 60% Freeride - 40% Powder (depending on how deep), still screams Raptor to me. For a groomer slayer, it does have "amazing" float. It seems anytime someone mentions how well many of the NS decks float, someone will say nah...it dont float. Im here to tell you it does, and does so quite well. That said, being your second season, the Raptor is a beast. Be prepared to ride it hard. Not a lazy man's deck for sure. I think the Cobra might be a little on the soft side based on your descriptions of what you want. Next in line I would think the Heritage or F1. If you are just seeking pow and access groomers to get back to the chair the Summit would fit there. 

BUT...1 board that does each of your requirements well...still says Raptor to me.

EDIT: Dont hesitate to take some of these other boards mentioned here for a spin. Thats the only way youre going to know what suits you best.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

OldDog said:


> So, again I want a floaty powder board (but not a dedicated pow only) that is damp and stiff and can shred groomers. I looking for something that not only floats, but inspires confidence at speed and slices through chunder and cookies.


K2 turbodream, if your into rockers. Haven't been on one but most people on here seem to say it's great.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

I ride Shames and even this year (which has sucked compared to average) we've had a few 8 - 10" powder days. However, this weekend past we had knee deep on Sat and thigh to waist deep on Sun on the backside of the mountain from the t-bar.

Of course we've also had plenty of rainy days with really shitty conditions and groomers with freak'n ditches in them from run off. :blink:

I really want a board that floats without destroying my rear leg in up to waist deep powder but is also damp and fast and can handle tracked out PNW powder and chopped up icy groomers without feeling so damn sketchy.

It also seems that my Raygun gets slower and slower every week. Even with a fresh wax on Sun it just felt slow pointing it down blue groomers with 4" or so of fresh on top. It was almost boring. I really want something that will on the one hand give me more confidence at speed, but on the other force me to be a better rider and scare me a little! 

So yeah, guess I want:

1. Stable/damp
2. Fast
3. Float

Anyway, thanks for all your input. I really appreciate feedback from someone who rides a Raptor and seems to grasp what I'm looking for. You and Atr3yu have been great.

Opinions from people who haven't even ridden the boards I'm asking about gets a little old. Guess you've got to jack that post count somehow eh? :huh:





wernersl said:


> I had to go back and re-read your requirements. 60% Freeride - 40% Powder (depending on how deep), still screams Raptor to me. For a groomer slayer, it does have "amazing" float. It seems anytime someone mentions how well many of the NS decks float, someone will say nah...it dont float. Im here to tell you it does, and does so quite well. That said, being your second season, the Raptor is a beast. Be prepared to ride it hard. Not a lazy man's deck for sure. I think the Cobra might be a little on the soft side based on your descriptions of what you want. Next in line I would think the Heritage or F1. If you are just seeking pow and access groomers to get back to the chair the Summit would fit there.
> 
> BUT...1 board that does each of your requirements well...still says Raptor to me.
> 
> EDIT: Dont hesitate to take some of these other boards mentioned here for a spin. Thats the only way youre going to know what suits you best.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hktrdr, you say it doesn't, I say it does. When I can easily float in 15+ inches of fresh with no back leg burn, I call it amazing. Apparently you don't. No biggie. That's why opinions are like assholes.  OldDog, I was just tossing out a board I have personal experience with that IMO fits exactly what you're looking for. You could ride a Heritage all over the mountain without ever doing a single freestyle trick and it would still be an awesome ride. And to clarify, I'm not just trying to raise a post count, believe me, I don't give two shits about how many times I have or have not posted around here. I do however offer thoughts and advice when I have something I feel is worth offering.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Wasn't referring to you...



NWBoarder said:


> Hktrdr, you say it doesn't, I say it does. When I can easily float in 15+ inches of fresh with no back leg burn, I call it amazing. Apparently you don't. No biggie. That's why opinions are like assholes.  OldDog, I was just tossing out a board I have personal experience with that IMO fits exactly what you're looking for. You could ride a Heritage all over the mountain without ever doing a single freestyle trick and it would still be an awesome ride. And to clarify, I'm not just trying to raise a post count, believe me, I don't give two shits about how many times I have or have not posted around here. I do however offer thoughts and advice when I have something I feel is worth offering.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Opinions from people who haven't even ridden the boards I'm asking about gets a little old. Guess you've got to jack that post count somehow eh? :huh:


Your asking about "what board" in a forum most members spend their time comparing and talking about

Seriously what do you expect?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Wasn't referring to you...


Guess it was me.

Just trying to help you out, because seeing as you were taking beginner lessons not too long ago, that Raptor is going to ride you more than you it.

Buy what you want I couldn't give a shit less about it or my post count.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually, no. You all are a sensitive lot aren't you?



Efilnikufesin said:


> Guess it was me.
> 
> Just trying to help you out, because seeing as you were taking beginner lessons not too long ago, that Raptor is going to ride you more than you it.
> 
> Buy what you want I couldn't give a shit less about it or my post count.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Guess it was me.
> 
> Just trying to help you out, because seeing as you were taking beginner lessons not too long ago, that Raptor is going to ride you more than you it.
> 
> Buy what you want I couldn't give a shit less about it or my post count.


Before this goes too far south... I think you have a range of options. Based on your latest post of requirements I'm standing by raptor or Heritage for your riding. More so raptor if you really have progressed quickly. Otherwise he's right;it will ride you!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah, I think I'll end up with a berzerker or a raptor. I hope to get my hands on a berzerker this weekend. As for NS, based on everything I've read you are right. The raptor looks like my best option. I'll try and demo one next month in UT.

Thanks again for all the suggestions.



wernersl said:


> Before this goes too far south... I think you have a range of options. Based on your latest post of requirements I'm standing by raptor or Heritage for your riding. More so raptor if you really have progressed quickly. Otherwise he's right;it will ride you!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Yeah, I think I'll end up with a berzerker or a raptor. I hope to get my hands on a berzerker this weekend. As for NS, based on everything I've read you are right. The raptor looks like my best option. I'll try and demo one next month in UT.
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions.


Thats what we're all here for. Ive never ridden the berzerker, and after having a Raptor, I dont think I'm missing much. If anything I'd like to add a Heritage to my lineup. Would be nice to have something a little more playful for when the mood strikes.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

No Berzerker for me... :thumbsdown: The local doesn't even have a Berzerker and he hasn't brought anything in since December. So... Guess I'll have to wait until I'm in UT to see what I can find. That, or I just order a Raptor online site unseen... 



OldDog said:


> Yeah, I think I'll end up with a berzerker or a raptor. I hope to get my hands on a berzerker this weekend. As for NS, based on everything I've read you are right. The raptor looks like my best option. I'll try and demo one next month in UT.
> 
> Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> No Berzerker for me... :thumbsdown: The local doesn't even have a Berzerker and he hasn't brought anything in since December. So... Guess I'll have to wait until I'm in UT to see what I can find. That, or I just order a Raptor online site unseen...


You only live once!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't encourage me... 159 or 164?



wernersl said:


> You only live once!


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Don't encourage me... 159 or 164?


59 imo 64 would be fine if you were doing huge big mountain all the time, but we are normal people usually on normal terrain.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Don't encourage me... 159 or 164?


What are your stats again?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

wernersl said:


> What are your stats again?


Stats

5'10"
195ish (200+ geared up)
US 9 - 9.5 (depends on the boot)

The waist on a 64 compared to his boot would be huge. Same boot size as me, but I would ride a 56 as I am only 160lbs.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Waist is 25.3 either way...

I'm leaning 164 just for stability and float. But that's just based on what I've read.

According to the model specific size chart listed for NS boards on Evo, I should be on a 164 or a 169 (by weight and boot size). The waist is only 25.4 on a 169. The 159 weight range tops out at 195. 164 is 155 - 205 and 169 165 - 215. After that, you step up to a wide.



atr3yu said:


> Stats
> 
> 5'10"
> 195ish (200+ geared up)
> ...


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Waist is 25.3 either way...
> 
> I'm leaning 164 just for stability and float. But that's just based on what I've read.
> 
> According to the model specific size chart listed for NS boards on Evo, I should be on a 164 or a 169 (by weight and boot size). The waist is only 25.4 on a 169. The 159 weight range tops out at 195. 164 is 155 - 205 and 169 165 - 215. After that, you step up to a wide.


I'm 260 in the buff. Size 11 boots and ride a 65 wide. If you're aggressive then go 64. If you want a bit more agility go 59. If i were in your boots I'd get the 64. I've also been riding 10 years. Evos size chart blows.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> Waist is 25.3 either way...
> 
> I'm leaning 164 just for stability and float. But that's just based on what I've read.
> 
> According to the model specific size chart listed for NS boards on Evo, I should be on a 164 or a 169 (by weight and boot size). The waist is only 25.4 on a 169. The 159 weight range tops out at 195. 164 is 155 - 205 and 169 165 - 215. After that, you step up to a wide.


lol, worried about float... the 56 would float you to the clouds.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

You fall right in between the two. I am still thinking the 64 will ride you.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> lol, worried about float... the 56 would float you to the clouds.


Haha even my fat ass. It's a beast. My final decision for you on THAT board is 59


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

wernersl said:


> You fall right in between the two. I am still thinking the 64 will ride you.


Agreed, also being in season one... I can speak of this I am season 2. Plus 59 will be better in the trees.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Meh, how much difference can just under 2" really make? At least on a 164 I have a little room to get fatter... 



wernersl said:


> I'm 260 in the buff. Size 11 boots and ride a 65 wide. If you're aggressive then go 64. If you want a bit more agility go 59. If i were in your boots I'd get the 64. I've also been riding 10 years. Evos size chart blows.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

wernersl said:


> Haha even my fat ass. It's a beast. My final decision for you on THAT board is 59


OK, now just to find a 159cm Raptor in March and in Canada so I don't have to pay stupid shipping and duties and shit... :icon_scratch:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Agreed, also being in season one... I can speak of this I am season 2. Plus 59 will be better in the trees.


I can get my fat 65 through the trees with little issue. But I can see how a shorter board would turn faster. I ha en to lay into turns pretty hard. Coulda got away without the wide.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

OldDog said:


> OK, now just to find a 159cm Raptor in March and in Canada so I don't have to pay stupid shipping and duties and shit... :icon_scratch:


Never Summer Raptor Snowboard - Alter Ego Sports :: Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ripping-Giraffe-Boardshop/179772965368779 Also call these guys, it's my local shop. They sell Neversummer and I know they had lots of Neversummer this season. If you call say Dana pointed you there, the owner loves me..... or at least the amount of $$ I spent there....lol

If you are dying for the 64 http://boardroomshop.com/Snow/Snowboards/Never-Summer-Raptor-Snowboard-164/NSS31M007164/

http://www.freerideboardshop.com/never-summer-raptor-159-snowboard.html

Ok, I am done. I can guarantee the best deal will be had at my local shop if they have one. Haven't been in there for a week so I can't say.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> OK, now just to find a 159cm Raptor in March and in Canada so I don't have to pay stupid shipping and duties and shit... :icon_scratch:


Good luck.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Never Summer Raptor Snowboard - Alter Ego Sports :: Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada


Ooh good price too.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

If you feel ballsy here's a 20th anniversary 64. 2011 2012 Never Summer Raptor 164 Snowboard Used Twice | eBay


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

And done!... $632.79 with tax and shipping...

Oooh, now I need new bindings! Wife's gonna kill me... 



wernersl said:


> Ooh good price too.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> And done!... $632.79 with tax and shipping...
> 
> Oooh, now I need new bindings! Wife's gonna kill me...


Probably. Check out Rome arsenals.


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Meh, my K2 Formulas will just have to do for a while. 



wernersl said:


> Probably. Check out Rome arsenals.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

OldDog said:


> Meh, my K2 Formulas will just have to do for a while.


Ahh do it now. This way you only get yelled at once!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

You are evil... :tempted:



wernersl said:


> Ahh do it now. This way you only get yelled at once!


----------



## dofman (Jan 17, 2011)

Get some now ipo, they are on sale 40% off (185$) at empire and alternative113 and thanks me later.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

dofman said:


> Get some now ipo, they are on sale 40% off (185$) at empire and alternative113 and thanks me later.


I demo'd these last weekend actually and the only good thing about them is the heel to toe edge rocker feeling. Worst straps I have used so far, ankle and toe. I preferred the used Ride SPI I bought my first season. Also there sizing is fucked, the medium was way too small and the wall of the bindings dug in like crazy. I will say, once again that the rocking feeling from heel to toe was awesome. I think they need more work to be honest. If you want to piss from more money away I would say Flux DMCC or DMCC Lights.


----------



## dofman (Jan 17, 2011)

Everything about how they ride is amazing. Edge hold, transition, power applied to the edge, chatter, you can straight line pretty much anything in front and feel the board taking every bump underfoot. Strap aren't the best, rachet/ladder are garbage, sizing is kind of weird if you overthink it but they simply works so well.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

dofman said:


> Get some now ipo, they are on sale 40% off (185$) at empire and alternative113 and thanks me later.


my wife hates you, hahaha


----------

